# Endlich erwischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Springmaus (16. Dez. 2012)

Hallo,

endlich hab ich das Eichhörnchen vor die Linse bekommen.

Es stehen Eichenbäume vor unserem Haus dieses Eichhörnchen hab ich schon

sehr oft gesehen aber immer wenn ich die Kamera geholt hab war es weg.

Mein Gott sind die süß!


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Endlich erwischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

halllo Doris,
wie niedlich!
Man kann ihnen stundenlang zuschauen, nicht wahr...
Wir haben hier 3 Stück, quasi eine kleine Familie.
Zuuuuuuuuuu  gern ärgern sie unsere beiden Hunde,
indem sie halbhoch auf 'nem Baum sitzen und runterschimpfen wie die Rohrspatzen,
nachdem sie vorher hinten über'n Zaun geflitzt sind, hübsch aufpassend, daß die Mädels auch ja oben auf der Terrasse sind. Dann können die beiden noch so durchstarten, die 
Eichhörnchen sind doch schneller
Wir haben uns schon oft köstlich amüsiert.


----------



## Springmaus (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Endlich erwischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

na da geht es dir wie mir!

Ich könnt stundenlang dastehen und die Eichhörnchen beobachten


----------



## PeterBoden (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Endlich erwischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Da kann ich noch zwei Bilder vom Oktober beisteuern:
     

Es war Glück das ich gerade mit der Kamera mit aufgeschnalltem Tele in der Nähe war. Die beiden Eichhörnchen schraubten sich den Stamm der dicken Weide nach oben, nur eines konnte ich ablichten.


----------



## Christine (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Endlich erwischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moin,

ja - die sind zu niedlich. Ein (altes) Eichhörnchen(bild) hab ich auch noch:
 

Ach, war das noch schön, als die Blätter noch grün waren


----------



## Springmaus (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Endlich erwischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

 tolle Bilder habt Ihr beiden da gemacht!

Es ist schon schwer die finken Eichhörnchen zu erwischen!

@ Blumenelse:  Ich warte auch wieder auf grüne Blätter


----------



## kgw58 (17. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Endlich erwischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,
hier sind noch zwei!
Sie kommen jeden Tag und holen sich ihre Haselnüsse.
Der Baum steht nur einen halben Meter von unserem Wintergarten, so können wir sie gut beobachten.


----------



## Lucy79 (18. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Endlich erwischt !!!!!!!!!!!!!*

..ich hab mal eins grossgezogen....  süße Fratze sinds


----------

